# Eure Meinung, Mein System. PC Zusammenstellung



## rani (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo, da ich meinen alten Rechner nun zerlegt habe und bei Ebay verkaufe, wird es dringend mal wieder nötig für eine Neuanschaffung.
Deswegen ist nun eure Meinung mal gefragt!

Der PC dient hauptsächlich nur für Spiele, da ich für die Uni und Filme mein Notebook benutze.


System: **Update**

Prozessor Intel Core i7 3770K

Mainboard ASRock Z77 Extreme4

Arbeitsspeicher 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 CL8

Festplatte(n) 128GB Samsung 830 SSD

Grafikkarte Radeon HD6950 2GB ASUS DCII

Netzteil 580W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+

Gehäuse CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced Black & White Edition

Betriebssystem Windows 7 x64




____________________________







Okay, ich hab jetzt alles so schön erklärt... Warum nerv ich euch nun damit?
Weil es meine eigene Meinung ist und ich solchen Entscheidungen immer total unsicher bin und gerne einen Rat von außerhalb suche.

Also

Was haltet ihr von der PC Zusammenstellung im Allgemeinen?
Wo seht ihr evtl. eine Optimierung oder gar gravierende Verbesserung? (Budget-Limit 800€)





MfG

rani


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

1. CPU ist gut.
2. Du hast ein µATX Board ausgesucht. Kauf dir ein ATX Board.
3. Kauf dir einen normalen Luftkühler nicht den H100.
4. 8GB RAM reichen.
5. Veraltetes Netzteil. Nimm ein besseres und 450 Watt reichen weil du keine zweite Grafikkarte dazu kaufst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juni 2012)

Netzteil zu groß und nicht die 1. Wahl, da reichen um die 450W wie zb das BeQuiet E9 480W. Das mit der 2. Karte würde ich lassen, entweder jetzt oder nie. Hm mit der Wakü bin ich nicht sicher ob das der Stein der Weisen ist, ich würde da ja eher sogar den Macho empfehlen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> *CPU Kühler: Corsair Hydro Series H100 CPU *
> = sollte für zukünftige Übertaktungs-Experimente ausreichen und sieht ganz schick aus


 
Warum denkst du denn, benötigt man für Übertaktung eine Wasserkühlung?

Jeder gute Luftkühler tut es genau so. Entweder eine richtige Wasserkühlung oder keine bei 1155; wobei ich bei deiner Grafikkarte keinen Wasserkühler mehr kaufen würde.


----------



## rani (21. Juni 2012)

Dank schonmal an euch drei!

@ Threshold 
das war auch erst mein Gedanke, weil der Preis und die Marke mich überzeugt haben...

welches normale gute z77 Mainboard würdest du mir empfehlen?

____________


@ Dr Bakterius 

das Netzteil von be quiet sieht schonmal ganz gut aus für mein System. 
Der CPU Kühler überzeugt mich noch nicht so ganz... Günstig und gut ja vielleicht, aber hätte gerne nicht so einen riesen Block auf mein Mainboard... deswegen dachte ich an eine Hydro Kühlung (vielleicht auch wegen besserer Luftzirkulation im Gehäuse?)

_____

@ DieMangoKiwi

Direkte Wasserkühlung kommt erstmal nicht in Frage. Grafikkarte ist wirklich sehr leise und frostig kühl. 
Dachte an die neuen Hydros.. weil die gut aussehen und gute Kühlleistung erbringen, leider sind die von Corsair bisschen laut :/


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> welches normale gute z77 Mainboard würdest du mir empfehlen?



Die Asrock's Z77 Pro3/Pro4 bieten ein hervorragendes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.



rani schrieb:


> Der CPU Kühler überzeugt mich noch nicht so ganz... Günstig und gut ja vielleicht, aber hätte gerne nicht so einen riesen Block auf mein Mainboard... deswegen dachte ich an eine Hydro Kühlung (vielleicht auch wegen besserer Luftzirkulation im Gehäuse?)



Wenn du so sehr auf eine Kompaktwasserkühlung bestehst nimm sie. Aber dann nur mit ausgewechselten Lüftern, da die mitgelieferten von Corsair zu laut sind. Oder du schaust dir mal den Prolimatech Armageddon (Slim Tower) oder Genesis (TowerTopBlower) an. Die sind nicht so protzig. Das mit Lufzirkulation ist zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## rani (21. Juni 2012)

wäre das *Asus P8Z77-V LX Intel Z77* auch empfehlenswert? 

Asus P8Z77-V LX Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,


Die Force GT von Corsair momentan einer der schnellsten SSD auf dem Markt?

MfG


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> Die Force GT von Corsair momentan einer der schnellsten SSD auf dem Markt?


 
Sicherlich eine der schnellen. Aber aktueller und mindestens genau so schnell ist die OCZ Vertex 4.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> Direkte Wasserkühlung kommt erstmal nicht in Frage. Grafikkarte ist wirklich sehr leise und frostig kühl.
> Dachte an die neuen Hydros.. weil die gut aussehen und gute Kühlleistung erbringen, leider sind die von Corsair bisschen laut :/


 
Der H100 ist bei 1155 kaum besser als ein gutes Lüftlkühler für 40€ nur viel lauter weil die Lüfter des Corsair nichts taugen. Du musst also zu den 80€ Kaufpreis noch mal 30€ für gute Lüfter dazu zahlen. Das ist einfach Blödsinn.



rani schrieb:


> Die Force GT von Corsair momentan einer der schnellsten SSD auf dem Markt?



Nur auf dem Papier und Papier ist geduldig.


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> wäre das *Asus P8Z77-V LX Intel Z77* auch empfehlenswert?
> 
> Asus P8Z77-V LX Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,
> 
> ...


 Bei Asus würde ich nichts unter dem P8Z77-V ohne Zusatz nehmen, die drüber auch nicht, weil man da einen Haufen Geld für lauter Schnick Schnack bezahlt

Bei den SSDs empfehlen wir hier die Crucial m4 und die Samsung 830, weil sich beide in der Praxis bewährt haben und der Support beider Hersteller gut ist


----------



## rani (21. Juni 2012)

dann vielleicht der H40 oder H60 auch ausreichend, oder der Antec Kühler?

Mainboard auch noch unsicher, wollte eigentlich kein Asrock...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> dann vielleicht der H40 oder H60 auch ausreichend, oder der Antec Kühler?
> 
> Mainboard auch noch unsicher, wollte eigentlich kein Asrock...


 
Die sind noch schlechter als die H100. Also noch unempfehlenswerter als die H100 selbst.

Asrock ist grandios. Genau so gut wie Asus oder MSI.


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> Die Force GT von Corsair momentan einer der schnellsten SSD auf dem Markt?



Nein, das ist nur Marketing-Geschwätz. Denn die maximalen Lese- und Schreibraten werden bei SSD's mit Sandforce Controller nur mit extrem komprimierbaren Daten erreicht. Das hat nichts mit der Realität zu tun. 

Daher liegen diese SSD's auch nur im ATTO-Benchmark ganz vorne. Warum? Da werden nur Nullen geschrieben 

In der Praxis sind die Crucial m4 oder Samsung SSD830 schneller. Eine der schnellsten SSD's ist die OCZ Vertex 4. Da fehlen aber noch Langzeiterfahrungen, die Defektrate bei OCZ-SSD's war in letzter Zeit zum davon laufen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

Die H100 ist die beste kompakt wassserkühlung.
Asrock ist gut, auf einer ebene mit asus


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> dann vielleicht der H40 oder H60 auch ausreichend, oder der Antec Kühler?
> 
> Mainboard auch noch unsicher, wollte eigentlich kein Asrock...


 
Vergiss kompakte Wasserkühlung. Brauchst du nicht.


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

Ich werfe noch zwei wirklich schön aussehenden Luftkühler in den Raum: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK017) | Geizhals Deutschland oder EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057) | Geizhals Deutschland
Beide haben eine sehr gute Kühlleistung und die Optik kommt auch nicht zu kurz


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

Ich finde den K2 geil


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2012)

Eine Fertig Flüssigkeitskühlung ist nur im Grenzbereich stärker, das willst Du Dir auf Dauer aber nicht antun :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwDHBYNsxxI


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juni 2012)

Es spricht nix gegen Asrock, könntest als Alternative mal nach Gigabyte schielen. Die H100 ist schon keine Offenbarung wie sollen da die kleinen Modelle was reißen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Eine Fertig Flüssigkeitskühlung ist nur im Grenzbereich stärker, das willst Du Dir auf Dauer aber nicht antun :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwDHBYNsxxI


 
Ist dass einer deiner lieblingsvideos mit dem vom Antec 920?


----------



## rani (21. Juni 2012)

ohje dann muss ich wohl vom Corsair Trip runterkommen!

Hydro für mich nicht notwendig und Lüfter fürn Arsch.
SSD, nur auf dem Papier nett anzusehen und sonst auch nur Mittelmaß
Netzteile sind einfach zu übertrieben teuer...

Vermutlich ist der Ram von Corsair auch noch nichtmal so empfehlenswert?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juni 2012)

Den RAM kannst du getrost kaufen, wie auch deren Gehäuse. Ich verzichte auf beides nicht


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

Corsair RAM ist schon gut aber andere sind eben genauso gut oder besser.


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2012)

So pauschal kannt man das nicht sagen.

Die Corsair Performance Pro ist eine der besten SSD's  

Bei den Netzteilen ist die Corsair AX Serie empfehlenswert.

Den RAM kannst Du bedenkenlos nehmen, der ist prima


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

Ich würde niemals beim NT sparen, wirklich niemals, das ist die falsche Komponente zum sparen.
Außerdem holst du das Geld ja beim Kühler wieder rein


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

Wo sparst du denn?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> ohje dann muss ich wohl vom Corsair Trip runterkommen!


 
Etwas größtenteils nur von einer Firma/Marke zu haben ist nicht empfehlenswert.

Die eine Firma macht gute Gehäuse und dafür schlechte Netzteile. Die andere guten RAM aber dafür erbärmliche SSD's.

Die Mischung macht's.


----------



## rani (21. Juni 2012)

ich wollte nirgendswo sparen, erst recht nicht am Netzteil^^


ich werd aber nun vermutlich am Gehäuse und CPU Kühler sparen.


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Etwas größtenteils nur von einer Firma/Marke zu haben ist nicht empfehlenswert.
> 
> Die eine Firma macht gute Gehäuse und dafür schlechte Netzteile. Die andere guten RAM aber dafür erbärmliche SSD's.
> 
> Die Mischung macht's.


 Der Support von Corsair ist auch nicht so prickelnd, zumindest bei den NTs, bei den Kompaktwasserkühlungen habe ich hingegen heute von einer Bearbeitungszeit von 48h gelesen



rani schrieb:


> ich wollte nirgendswo sparen, erst recht nicht am Netzteil^^
> 
> 
> ich werd aber nun vermutlich am Gehäuse und CPU Kühler sparen.


Beim Kühler erhältst du bereits für wenig Geld sehr leistungsstarke und leise Kühler


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

Kannst ja auch den MAcho nehmen, der kostet nur so 33€


----------



## rani (21. Juni 2012)

meine befürchtung ist ja jetzt, weil die Corsair Lüfter richtig ******* sein sollen, dass sie am 500R Gehäuse auch zu laut sind?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> meine befürchtung ist ja jetzt, weil die Corsair Lüfter richtig ******* sein sollen, dass sie am 500R Gehäuse auch zu laut sind?


 
Meinst du bei der H100? Das sind Radiatorlüfter, extra hochdrehend. Die sind im Gehäuse nicht verbaut.

Generell ist es aber so, dass in einem Gehäuse eher minderwertige Lüfter verbaut sind. Willst du es daher Top-Silent, musst du die wohl oder übel austauschen. Oder eben runterregeln lassen. Ich persönlich könnte nicht auf eine Lüftersteuerung verzichten. Hier ist die Scythe Kaze Master II mein Favorit.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

Sind sie. Die würde ich austauschen. Gegen Silent Wings wenn du es edel haben willst. Scythe Slip Stream reichen auch. Sind nicht so teuer. Nimm aber keine die über 1000rpm drehen.


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

Die sind nicht die tollsten, aber das ist keiner, kannst erstmal Luffis entkoppeln, und wenns halt gar nicht geht neue kaufen, z.B. Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 68.2m³/h, 10.7dB(A) (SY1225SL12L) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gegen Silent Wings wenn du es edel haben willst.


 
Die be quiet! Silent Wings sind wirklich erste Sahne. Super leise, einwandfrei verarbeitet und dafür gute Kühlung.

Auch sind die Alpenföhn Wing Boost und Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro einen Blick Wert.


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

Oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals Deutschland, die Silentwings und die Noisblocker sind natürlich besser 
http://geizhals.de/535732


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

Die besten Lüfter sind die Silent wings weil die das beste Lager haben.
Die Enermax klackern schon mal nach ein paar Monaten.


----------



## rani (21. Juni 2012)

schade, dass be quiet keine Gehäuse herstellen..

ihr seid echt spitze  werde mir jetzt nochmal gründlich gedanken über das System machen und das Lineup dann hier posten. Bzw wenn ich fragen habe sollte hier stellen


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

Mach das


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> schade, dass be quiet keine Gehäuse herstellen..


 
Schade, dass be quiet! keine Weißen Lüfter macht. 

Oder LED-Lüfter. Oder Farbige Lüfter. - Das wäre echt was.


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

Gabs nicht mal den Jetzt lieferbar: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in Weiß [Anzeige]


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

BeQuiet wird garantiert irgendwann Gehäuse machen. Aber sicher nicht günstig.
Ob die aber mal LED Lüfter machen glaube ich nicht. Weiße auch nicht. Höchstens mal als Sonderserie aber das sehe ich nicht.



coroc schrieb:


> Gabs nicht mal den Jetzt lieferbar: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in Weiß [Anzeige]



Die gab es aber nur limitiert als PCGH Zeugs. Von BeQuiet gibt es auch weiße Netzteile im PCGH Design.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube die weißen sind schon ausverkauft


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

Leider


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

Wieso schlägst du ihn dann vor?


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht was von Noctua? Oder selbst lakieren? Bibts Luffis, die da die Garantie behalten?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

selbst lackieren kann da auch nicht jeder, obwohl dasn icht so schwer ist.
Kp ob die Garantie behalten, aber bei 10€ jetzt auch nicht der weltuntergang


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

Oder Lagerschäden? Wie beugt an denen vor?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

Kp wie man das macht das musst du wem anders fragen


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

Mach am besten einen Threafd in Casemods auf, wenn du lakieren willst


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

Ich?


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

Spammer der TE


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

Aso, war doch nicht mit absicht


----------



## rani (21. Juni 2012)

530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W - Hardware, Notebooks

vs

580W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold Modular - Hardware, Notebooks

wo sind da großartig die Unterschiede außer die paar Watt und der Preis? Welches davon ist neuer? 

MfG


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

Das E9 ist aktueller und so ziemlich das beste Netzteil, welches man erwerben kann.

Hier reicht allerdings die 480 Watt Variante komplett aus. Hab keine Angst, dass das zu wenig sei.


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2012)

Außerdem ist das Straight Power leiser, technisch besser, effizienter und bietet 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie mit Vor-Ort Autauschservice.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

stimmt, das e9 ist beser und 480w reichen auch.
Es geht aber noch ne stufe besser und zwar Dark Power P10


----------



## rani (21. Juni 2012)

Okay, ja das war leicht meine Befürchtung... auf dem Karton von meiner Asus 6950 steht Mindestanforderung ist ein Netzteil von mindestens 600w :/ danke.

Würde die Leistung von dem E9 480W auch noch für eine Aufrüstung auf eine 7950 oder zukünftigen Karten standhalten? Ich denk da immer bisschen weiter in die Zukunft..


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

Kostet aber auch eine Ecke mehr.



rani schrieb:


> Okay, ja das war leicht meine Befürchtung... auf dem Karton von meiner Asus 6950 steht Mindestanforderung ist ein Netzteil von mindestens 600w :/ danke.
> 
> Würde die Leistung von dem E9 480W auch noch für eine Aufrüstung auf eine 7950 oder zukünftigen Karten standhalten? Ich denk da immer bisschen weiter in die Zukunft..



Vergiss die Angaben auf dem Karton.
Natürlich reicht das Netzteil auch für eine 7950. Aber wenn du schon eine 6950 hast lohnt eine 7950 nicht. Warte auf die 8950.


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> Okay, ja das war leicht meine Befürchtung... auf dem Karton von meiner Asus 6950 steht Mindestanforderung ist ein Netzteil von mindestens 600w :/ danke.
> 
> Würde die Leistung von dem E9 480W auch noch für eine Aufrüstung auf eine 7950 oder zukünftigen Karten standhalten? Ich denk da immer bisschen weiter in die Zukunft..


 

Ja, sowohl bei den CPU's als auch den Grafikkarten geht der Trend hin zu weniger Stromverbrauch. Die neuen Grafikkartengenerationen benötigen weniger Strom, ebenso Ivy vs. SandyBridge.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> Würde die Leistung von dem E9 480W auch noch für eine Aufrüstung auf eine 7950 oder zukünftigen Karten standhalten? Ich denk da immer bisschen weiter in die Zukunft..


 
Problemlos.

Die Hersteller geben immer höhere Mindestanforderungen an, da sie auch sicherstellen müssen, dass Netzteile, mit extrem schlechter Effizienz diese Komponente mit Strom beliefern können. Da das E9 allerdings eine hervorragende Effizienz hat ist das einwandfrei möglich.

Manche Netzteile sollen sogar 750 Watt liefern, bieten aber durch die schlechte Effizienz nur 450 Watt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

Ja das reicht locker HW wird immer sparsamer aber der Leistungssprung lohnt nich warte leiber noch 1 oder2 Generationen


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Manche Netzteile sollen sogar 750 Watt liefern, bieten aber durch die schlechte Effizienz nur 450 Watt.


 
Die liefern nicht wegen der schlechten Effizienz nur 450 Watt. Wenn die Effizienz schlecht ist müssen sie 1000 Watt aufnehmen um 750 Watt liefern zu können.
Sie sind einfach schlecht und können nur die Hälfte von dem Liefern was auf dem Aufkleber steht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die liefern nicht wegen der schlechten Effizienz nur 450 Watt. Wenn die Effizienz schlecht ist müssen sie 1000 Watt aufnehmen um 750 Watt liefern zu können.
> Sie sind einfach schlecht und können nur die Hälfte von dem Liefern was auf dem Aufkleber steht.


 
Und selbst dan fackeln sie dir ab und stinken


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die liefern nicht wegen der schlechten Effizienz nur 450 Watt. Wenn die Effizienz schlecht ist müssen sie 1000 Watt aufnehmen um 750 Watt liefern zu können.
> Sie sind einfach schlecht und können nur die Hälfte von dem Liefern was auf dem Aufkleber steht.


Das fällt dann unter die Bezeichnung Chinaböller. Die zu hohen Angaben sind auch dafür, dass alte NTs laufen, weil da die 12V Schiene kaum eine Rolle spielte und die 3,3V und 5V wichtig waren, heute ist es genau umgekehrt


----------



## rani (21. Juni 2012)

aber 10€ mehr für das be quiet e9 580w machen den Braten auch nicht großartig fetter  aber wenn es nicht von vonnöten ist, dann ok.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

es ist bei dem sys garantiert nicht von nöten


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> aber 10€ mehr für das be quiet e9 580w machen den Braten auch nicht großartig fetter  aber wenn es nicht von vonnöten ist, dann ok.


 
Könntest du denn mal den aktuellen Warenkorb mit allen Tipps und Ratschlägen zeigen?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Das fällt dann unter die Bezeichnung Chinaböller. Die zu hohen Angaben sind auch dafür, dass alte NTs laufen, weil da die 12V Schiene kaum eine Rolle spielte und die 3,3V und 5V wichtig waren, heute ist es genau umgekehrt


 
Das liegt daran dass die eine Platine nehmen die eigentlich für 300-400 Watt ausgelegt ist und sie dann aufblasen auf 750 Watt. Trotzdem schafft die Platine nur die 300 Watt und auch dafür ist die Kühlung ausgelegt.


----------



## rani (21. Juni 2012)

kennt jemand zufällig ein ATX Gehäuse was USB3.0 hat, Gumminüppel bei den Einlässen für die Kabelverlegung hat, herausnehmbare HDD Käfig(e) besitzt, Qualitativ hochwertige Verarbeitung, leise und dazu noch dezent schön ist?


----------



## rani (21. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Könntest du denn mal den aktuellen Warenkorb mit allen Tipps und Ratschlägen zeigen?


 
bin noch lange nicht fertig, war doch eigentlich erst beim Netzteil. 

*ups doppelpost, jetzt werd ich bestimmt geköpft


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

Was willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## rani (21. Juni 2012)

so um die 100€ fürs Gehäuse für mehr Qualität zahl ich gerne auch mal 20-30€ mehr


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

Define R3?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

Wie wäre das?
Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (RC-692A-KWN5) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Define R3?


 
Das Gehäuse, welches PTTG mit diesem Ausdruck meint ist dieses.

Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 schwarz, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R3-USB3-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## rani (21. Juni 2012)

Beim CoolerMaster CM 690 II sollen wohl die Lager der Lüfter etwas laut sein, sprich ich würde die gegen SilentWings tauschen müssen und eine gescheite Lüftersteuerung reinbauen. Aber sonst schonmal ganz gut! War auch vorm Corsair 500R mein Favorit.

Beim Define, sieht es nicht so aus als wären die HDD-Käfige entkoppelbar und die Tür sieht mir nicht so hochwertig aus. 
Aber im Gesamtpaket recht hübsch anzusehen!


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

Die Lüfter vom Corsair kannst du vergessen. Die vom Cooler Master sind ganz gut.
Eine Lüftersteuerung brauchst du nicht.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

Das CM 690 II mit Silent Wings 2 ist eine makellose Kombination.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

Das stimmt. vorne 140mm. Oben 140mm und hinten 120mm.


----------



## rani (21. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht ist der vorne auch gut Verwendbar! wäre doch schade um die Optik und den nutzlosen Knopf für das Licht. 

Bisher:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220f94e5f941f33db9a19023c0ef276bc5d083735ee25


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

Ich sagte ja der LED Lüfter vom Cooler Master ist ganz gut. Der ist leise und klappert nicht.
Die beiden anderen Lüfter sind auch gut. Die kannst du auch drin lassen und einfach über das Board regeln.


----------



## rani (21. Juni 2012)

okay, dann werd ich die Lüfter von CM erstmal testen und evtl mit Silent Wings nachrüsten, wenn sie mich stören sollten.
Kennt jemand die Qualität vom CoolerMaster? Keine Lust auf knackendes Plastik. Hatte ich damals beim Antec Nine Hundred.
Sorry, ich bin da echt bisschen pingelig. 
Jede Frau sagt zu mir auch.. mit mir kann man schlecht einkaufen gehen, wenn wir was für mich suchen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> Jede Frau sagt zu mir auch.. mit mir kann man schlecht einkaufen gehen, wenn wir was für mich suchen


 
Wer steht 5 Minuten vor einem Artikel? Ich.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

die Verarbeitungsqualität beim CM690 ist sehr gut.


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> die Verarbeitungsqualität beim CM690 ist sehr gut.


 Bei Coolermaster is die allegemein recht gut, auch bei den günstigen Gehäusen


----------



## rani (21. Juni 2012)

Damit hätte ich nun sicher im Warenkorb...

*CPU: i5 3570k* = Denke einfach beste P/L mit OC Potenzial und für allein Spiele brauch ich kein i7!
*Netzteil: 480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+*
*Gehäuse: CoolerMaster 690 II*

Jetzt bräuchte ich noch schnellen Ram und ein passendes Motherboard oder eher umgekehrt? wer weiß.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Juni 2012)

ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

Bitteschön: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) | Geizhals Deutschland und ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland 
Oder willst du SLI (eigentlich nicht empfehlenswert) oder irgendwelche speziellen Features


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

Die Kombination ist gut.


----------



## rani (21. Juni 2012)

warum 1600mhz ram? ich könnte ja auch den 1866, 2000 oder schnelleren nehmen. Das Board könnte das ja!
Bei Asus steht das nur bis 1600 wählbar ist in den Spezifikationen. Ist die Leisterungssteigerung einfach zu gering?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

Bringt aber nichts alles nach 1600MHz ist sinnfrei und 1600er auch nur deshalb weil Ivy das unterstützt.


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

Der Speichercontroller in der CPU ist nur bis 1600 und bis 1,5V spezifiziert, wenn der Controller außerhalb der Spezifikationen läuft kann das zum vorzeitigen Ableben der CPU führen, außerdem bringt schneller Speicher maximal 3%, was mit dem Aufpreis in keinem Verhältnis steht


----------



## rani (22. Juni 2012)

gibt es ein vergleichbares ASUS Board zum Asrock z77 pro4? Zahl für den Namen auch gerne mal bisschen drauf, ist wie Mercedes fahren. 

und gibt es markante Unterschiede zum 
ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail


* CPU Kühler hab ich mich für den be quiet! Dark Rock 2 http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p797055_be-quiet--Dark-Rock-2--AMD-und-Intel.html entschieden.
Werde mir aber noch ein paar Testberichte durchlesen


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2012)

Das Pro4 eignet sich im Gegensatz zum Extreme 4 nicht für SLI, auf die ganzen Zusatzcontroller kann man eh verzichten, da die keine Chance gegen die vom Chipsatz nativ bereitgestellten Schnittstellen keine Chance haben.
SLI sollte man wenn dann eh gleich machen, in ein paar Jahren bringt das nichts, weil es dann neue Karten mit neuen Funktionen und höherer Leistung pro Watt gibt.
Die guten (alles darunter ist nicht wirklich brauchbar) ATX Boards von Asus beginnen bei ca. 150€, du kannst also ruhig beim Pro4/Extreme4 bleiben


----------



## rani (22. Juni 2012)

wow ist das wieder spät geworden :/

eine Frage habe ich jetzt noch.. ich finde keinen großartigen Unterschied 
vom Asrock z77 Pro4 zum
ASRock > Products > Z77 Pro4 
zum Fatal1ty Z77 Performance. 
ASRock > Products > Fatal1ty Z77 Performance

ist das nur Geldmacherei? 

freue mich weiterhin auf Antworten aber erstmal Gute Nacht


----------



## Ash1983 (22. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich nix übersehen hab, hat das zweite Board einen PCI-E 3.0 x16 Slot mehr und hochwertigere Kondensatoren verlötet, also nix, was man zwingend benötigen würde.


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2012)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nix übersehen hab, hat das zweite Board einen PCI-E 3.0 x16 Slot mehr und hochwertigere Kondensatoren verlötet, also nix, was man zwingend benötigen würde.


 Der 2te PCIe 3.0 x16 (elektrisch nur x8) *kann* sogar von Nachteil sein wenn man kein SLI nutzt, weil die CPU ingesamt nur 16 Lanes hat, steckt man nun also eine Erweiterungskarte in den Slot erhält die Graka nur noch 8 Lanes.
PCIe 2.0 kommt vom Chipsatz und hat daher überhaupt keine Auswirkungen auf die Grafikkarte

Nur Geldmacherei ist das Board nicht, aber du wirst kein Extremübertakter sein, der von den Features profitiert


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> eine Frage habe ich jetzt noch.. ich finde keinen großartigen Unterschied
> vom Asrock z77 Pro4 zum
> ASRock > Products > Z77 Pro4
> zum Fatal1ty Z77 Performance.
> ...



Hier sieht man die Unterschiede: Produktvergleich ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Das ist also tatsächlicht nur Geldmacherei. Asus verkauft die schwarz-roten Boards auch mit einem saftigen Aufpreis 

@ich111
Keines der beiden Boards ist für Crossfire / SLI geeignet (wegen Andindung der lanes x16/x4)


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Das Fatality Performance ist nichts anderes als das Extreme4.
Wenn du wirklich mehr willst musst du das Fatality Professional nehmen.
Das ist von der Technik und der Ausstattung eins der besten Boards am Markt.
Bei dem ist der 3. PCIe 16x Slot über den PCH angebunden. Der kann also normal genutzt werden und nicht wie bei den teuren MSI und Gigabyte Boards an der CPU.
Bei denen verlierst du 8 Lanes bei der Grafikkarte wenn du den PCIe 16x Slot benutzt.


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Fatality Performance ist nichts anderes als das Extreme4.


 
Nein, das Extreme4 ist für Crossfire / SLI geeignet, das Performance nicht.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Stimmt. Der zweite Slot ist am PCH angebunden.
Dann ist das Performance nichts anders als das Pro4.


----------



## rani (22. Juni 2012)

So mein aktueller Warenkorb sieht nun so aus:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220fca720ca634ba5ac06dc805c67d7717f6c48e3a114

Intel Core i7 3770K

Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Special Edition) 

ASRock Z77Pro3

128GB OCZ Vertex

CoolerMaster 690 II

8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL8 Dual Kit

480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ 

_________


macht rund 760€. Damit liege ich deutlich unter dem System vom Thread-Beginn.

Eigentlich war der i5 - 3570k beschlossene Sache, aber ich hab mich nochmal umentschlossen, da ich mir denke, dass es einfach ein bisschen zukunftsbewusster ist den i7 zu nehmen und ich gerne ab und zu ein paar Sachen frapse und render und auch so gerne ein paar Programme nebenbei laufen lassen.

Finde das P/L Verhältnis gerade enorm gut. Nehme aber Kritiken und sinnvolle Tipps gerne an


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

Sieht gut aus, was frapst du denn? Eventuell würde ich eine seperate Graka nehmen


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Sieht gut aus. Den Level Gold brauchst du nicht. Die 5€ kannst du sparen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Juni 2012)

Die 5€ machen s auch nicht fett, sonst siehts gut aus


----------



## rani (22. Juni 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, was frapst du denn? Eventuell würde ich eine seperate Graka nehmen


 
ich hab noch aus meinem alten System die *ASUS 6950HD 2gb*. Die ist erst ein halbes Jahr alt und ich finde da lohnt es sich noch nicht wirklich, da sie auch ein gutes OC Potenzial hat, leise und kühl ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Den Level Gold brauchst du nicht. Die 5€ kannst du sparen.



Das war von Anfang an drin, hab mir noch nichtmal durchgelesen für was das gut ist


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

Ne, die 6950 ist spitze


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> Das war von Anfang an drin, hab mir noch nichtmal durchgelesen für was das gut ist


 
Das machen die immer mit rein egal was du bestellst.
Einfach löschen und gut.


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2012)

Das Cl8 Kit kannst du dir sparen und ein CL9 nehmen
Und nimm als SSD die Samsung 830


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2012)

Corsair Vengeance Ram LP und Samsung 128GB 830 SSD wären auch noch zu bedenken, oder?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Er kann erst mal auf die SSD verzichten und mehr für die Grafik ausgeben.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo Threshold, 

dachte nur, weil er ne OCZ Vertex im Warenkorb hat.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht habe ich mich auch im Thread vergriffen.


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Corsair Vengeance Ram LP und Samsung 128GB 830 SSD wären auch noch zu bedenken, oder?


 Die Ares sind mindestens genau so gut wie die Vengeance LP


----------



## rani (22. Juni 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Corsair Vengeance Ram LP und Samsung 128GB 830 SSD wären auch noch zu bedenken, oder?



ja, das werd ich mir auch nochmal überdenken! Jeder empfiehlt die Samsung, deswegen bisschen unsicher, dachte die neue Vertex 4 sei bisschen schneller.

Aber das System sollte zu meinen alten Q9450 schon ordentlich dampf haben


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Die Ares sind mindestens genau so gut wie die Vengeance LP


 
Ja. Die Ares sind die gleichen Chips wie die Ripjaws nur haben die Ares eben andere Kühlkörper und daher heißen sie anders.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2012)

Dachte nur, die Corsair sind ein bißchen billiger, werden auch sehr oft empfohlen und sind LP, wegen CPU Kühler/ RAM Höhe.


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2012)

Mit den Ares hat z.B. Threshold sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und der hatte garantiert schon viele in der Hand


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Dachte nur, die Corsair sind ein bißchen billiger, werden auch sehr oft empfohlen und sind LP, wegen CPU Kühler/ RAM Höhe.


 
Die Corsair sind gut. Im Prinzip kannst du eine Münze werfen.


----------



## rani (22. Juni 2012)

Münze  okay dann halt den der mir am besten gefällt, mal sehen vielleicht bekomm ich den corsair lp in weiß noch 

aber cl8 zu cl9 unterscheidet sich jetzt nicht großartig?


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> aber cl8 zu cl9 unterscheidet sich jetzt nicht großartig?



Da wirst Du absolut keinen Unterschied merken (außer ein paar Pünktchen mehr in Benchmarks)


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2012)

CL8 bringt wahrscheinlich nicht mal 1% Mehrleistung, aber kostet mehr als 1% mehr


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Juni 2012)

Nein da unterscheidet sich nicht viel
Is so wie der ich111 da sagt


----------



## rani (22. Juni 2012)

soll ich vielleicht statt dem Macho lieber den Thermalright SilverArrow nehmen?


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2012)

Wenn er dir besser gefällt ja, die Kühlleistung ist aber nur im Grenzbereich stärker. 

Von der Optik her kannst du dir auch mal den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK017) | Geizhals Deutschland oder den EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057) | Geizhals Deutschland anschauen, die Kühlleistung der beiden ist ähnlich wie beim Silver Arrow


----------



## rani (22. Juni 2012)

ich bin bisher soweit ganz zufrieden! 


Leider kann ich nirgendswo das Cooler Master 690 II in weiß/schwarz mit *window *finden. Weiß jemand Rat? 
Hab das nur in einem Review gefunden! Google-Ergebnis für http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/imageview.php%3Fimage%3D45953

Image | Hardware Secrets


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (22. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> soll ich vielleicht statt dem Macho lieber den Thermalright SilverArrow nehmen?


 
Wie kommst du auf die Überlegung?

Optisch finde ich, sind beide kein Hingucker. Leisten tut aber auch der Macho seinen Dienst.

Das sind meine Favoriten.
be quiet! Dark Rock 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/2011) (BK015) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK017) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (84000000056) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Phanteks PH-TC14PE weiß (Sockel 1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Armageddon CPU-Cooler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems CPU-Cooler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Black Series Genesis CPU-Kühler


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

Ich würde sagen, das ein Seitenpanel verbaut ist


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2012)

Kann ich auch nicht finden. Weder bei Mindfactory, noch bei Caseking.

Sollte aber doch zu finden sein. Mal Caseking kontakten?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (22. Juni 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Kann ich auch nicht finden. Weder bei Mindfactory, noch bei Caseking.


 
Ich wüsste auch gar nicht, wo es dieses Case direkt so gibt. Aber 20-30 Euro mehr für ein Seitenteil?


----------



## rani (22. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf die Überlegung?
> 
> Optisch finde ich, sind beide kein Hingucker. Leisten tut aber auch der Macho seinen Dienst.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht ja jetzt auch nicht so schlecht aus


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

Auf jeden Fall besser aussehend als das Original, kühlen soll er genauso gut


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (22. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist Geschmackssache. Ich würde z.B. niemals einen Kühler mit unvernickelten Pipes kaufen.

Aber mit dem Kühler machst du technisch rein gar nichts falsch. Das war nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2012)

Selbst modden. Nen sauberen Ausschnitt und son kleines Stückchen Plexi kostet auch nicht die Welt. Dann haste Custom-Shop.

Der Lüfter bei der Macho Special Edition hat halt nen viel größeren Regelbereich. Weiß müßte er für mich auch nicht unbedingt sein.

Aber egal ist 88. Solange er gut ist.


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2012)

Man könnte auch das Transparent Acrylic Side Window Panel - CM 690 - Cooler Master kaufen und umlakieren, falls es weiß sein soll


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2012)

Oh oh. Das Acryl sauber Weiß lacken ist wohl nicht die einfachste Aktion. Da halte ich nen sauberen Schnitt für einfacher.


----------



## rani (25. Juni 2012)

soooooo, ich hab dann mal wieder eine Frage an euch:

Ich wollte mir erstmal nur eine 128GB OCZ Vertex 4 SSD holen.

Jetzt habe ich aber gelesen, dass das Update auf 1.4 alles an Dateien löscht...
Nur wie bekomme ich dann das neue Firmware Update auf die SSD wenn ich nur diese als Systemplatte habe?

MfG


----------



## ich111 (25. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> soooooo, ich hab dann mal wieder eine Frage an euch:
> 
> Ich wollte mir erstmal nur eine 128GB OCZ Vertex 4 SSD holen.
> 
> ...


einfach das Update vor der Installation des BS auf die SSD oder Daten sichern und neu installieren


----------



## rani (25. Juni 2012)

achso, macht man das dann nicht unter Windows? Das dachte ich nämlich.. 

also geht dass über das Bios? dann wäre ja alles okay


----------



## ich111 (25. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> achso, macht man das dann nicht unter Windows? Das dachte ich nämlich..
> 
> also geht dass über das Bios? dann wäre ja alles okay


 Du kannst die SSD ja an deinen aktuellen PC anschließen und da updaten.
Oder eine Samsung 830/Crucial m4 kaufen.


----------



## rani (25. Juni 2012)

Glaub mein Sony Vaio Notebook hat kein direkten Sata Anschluss am Gehäuse... 
Der Alte Rechner wurd ja zerlegt und verkauft.


----------



## rani (25. Juni 2012)

kann ich auch
OCZ SSD Upgrade Kit - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de
noch dazu holen und so am Notebook schonmal die neue Version aufspielen? 

MfG


----------



## ich111 (25. Juni 2012)

Ja das geht, macht aber imho keinen Sinn. Warum holst du dir keine Samsung 830, da hast du die ganzen Probleme nicht und kommst günstiger weg.

Fürs Firmwareupdate kannst du doch einfach bei OCZ das Bootable Firmwareupdate Tool holen (http://www.ocztechnology.com/ssd_tools/OCZ_Vertex_4_and_Agility_4/), damit erstellst du einen Bootbaren USB-Stick und schon kannst du die Firmware vor der Windowsinstallation drauftun und brauchst kein Geld rauswerfen


----------



## rani (26. Juni 2012)

hab mir jetzt auch die Samsung 830 schon bestellt für 98€  die kommt gleich schon mit eSata auf USB Anschluss.
Die Vertex 4 scheint teilweise auch noch nicht ganz ausgereift zu sein und viele beschweren sich, damit probleme zu haben.
Über die Samsung oder der Crucial m4 hingegen hört man nur gutes! Weil die Samsung gerade etwas günstiger war, hab ich die halt genommen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2012)

hast ja damit keine schlechte Wahl getroffen


----------



## rani (27. Juni 2012)

So heute die erste Lieferung gekommen, weitere folgen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2012)

Sehr schön.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

Sind da nur das Netzteil, Laufwerk und SSD bei gewesen? Wo hattest du die 3 Artikel denn bestellt?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juni 2012)

Sieht schonmla gut aus
Du weißt aber dass man BIlder auch hier hochladen kann


----------



## rani (27. Juni 2012)

werd ich in der Zukunft machen  habs bei Mindfactory bestellt! 

Gehäuse kommt wohl morgen und der Rest werde ich dann die Tage bestellen, wenn ich die ganze Kohle von meinen alten Rechner eingetrieben habe und neuer Monat ist dann auch schon


----------



## rani (27. Juni 2012)

Kurze Frage noch: *CXM03B1Q* ist die aktuelle Firmware der Samsung 830 SSD?

gerade mit CristalDisk überprüft. Kann sie nur leider nicht mit dem Samsung Tool "magican" überprüfen weil sie mit dem USB - Adapter am Notebook hängt und nicht erkannt wird als SSD.


----------



## Softy (27. Juni 2012)

Ja, die ist aktuell


----------



## rani (28. Juni 2012)

Gehäuse nun auch da  Wirklich richtig schick und fühlt sich alles sehr hochwertig an. Gute Arbeit CoolerMaster!

 jetzt noch auf den Rest warten..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

Wirklich ein sehr schönes Case  Fehlt nur noch ein Sichtfenster, naja, man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Juni 2012)

Sieht doch gut aus
Das window kann man ja selber machen


----------



## rani (28. Juni 2012)

ja das stimmt, das Fenster fehlt leider, aber ich werde mir da noch später was einfallen lassen! 

aber die inneren Werte sind dafür einfach unschlagbar


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2012)

Falls Du eine Inspiration brauchst  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-cm-690-ii-reloadet-2-0-a-31.html#post3551444


----------



## rani (28. Juni 2012)

Wie rum muss eigentlich das Netzteil da rein? Lüfter nach oben oder nach unten? 

In der PCGH Zeitung wird gesagt nach oben, aber hab auch öfters gelesen, dass es nach Unten kommt^^ wie denn nun.
Den Aufkleber vom be quiet! zu vermuten, müsste der unten rauspusten.


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> Wie rum muss eigentlich das Netzteil da rein? Lüfter nach oben oder nach unten?
> 
> In der PCGH Zeitung wird gesagt nach oben, aber hab auch öfters gelesen, dass es nach Unten kommt^^ wie denn nun.
> Den Aufkleber vom be quiet! zu vermuten, müsste der unten rauspusten.


 Wenn das Gehäuse eine Öffnung im Boden hat (am besten mit Staubfilter) wird das NT mit dem Lüfter nach untern installiert, so dass es frische Luft einsaugt
Außer du hast einen Teppich drunter


----------



## rani (28. Juni 2012)

okay gut danke  hmm, teppich, naja schon aber der ist nicht großartig flauschig und das Gehäuse hat schon recht hohe Füße und im Gehäuse selbst steht es auch nochmal auf so Gummidinger


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> Wie rum muss eigentlich das Netzteil da rein? Lüfter nach oben oder nach unten?
> 
> In der PCGH Zeitung wird gesagt nach oben, aber hab auch öfters gelesen, dass es nach Unten kommt^^ wie denn nun.
> Den Aufkleber vom be quiet! zu vermuten, müsste der unten rauspusten.



Ideal wäre mit dem Lüfter nach unten, aber er pustet nicht raus sondern saugt die Luft an. Bei einem dickeren Teppich würde sich eine Unterlage anbieten


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Wenn das Gehäuse eine Öffnung im Boden hat (am besten mit Staubfilter) wird das NT mit dem Lüfter nach untern installiert, so dass es frische Luft einsaugt
> Außer du hast einen Teppich drunter


 
Ich habe einen Teppich drunter und mache es trotzdem so


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Teppich drunter und mache es trotzdem so


 
Sofern genug Platz zwischen Teppich und Netzteil ist, ist das auch kein Problem.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sofern genug Platz zwischen Teppich und Netzteil ist, ist das auch kein Problem.



Naja ein langfloriges Bärenfell sollte da natürlich nicht drunter liegen


----------



## coroc (29. Juni 2012)

oder einfach es staubschutz aus fliegengitter bauen, ist ganz einfach


----------



## rani (29. Juni 2012)

nee, hab ja einen Staubfilter am gehäuse  aber das mit dem Fliegengitter ist wirklich eine Gute Idee 

Mein System ist jetzt komplett, heute morgen die restlichen Teile bestellt.

Das System sieht nun wie folgt aus:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 3770K
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Special Edition
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 CL8
Festplatte:128GB Samsung 830 SSD
Netzteil: 580W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced Black & White Edition

*Hatte ich bereits:*
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD6950 2GB ASUS DCII
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 x64 

Werde aber noch Bilder hier posten, sobald alles fertig ist 

und Fragen wird es bestimmt noch die ein oder andere geben.

Nochmal Danke an alle für den guten Support.


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

Sieht gut aus 

Beim RAM reicht aber 1600MHz und CL9, einen Unterschied zu CL8 merkt man nie im Leben. Beim Netzteil reicht die 480 Watt Variante völlig aus, auch zum Übertakten.



coroc schrieb:


> oder einfach es staubschutz aus fliegengitter bauen, ist ganz einfach



Schwachsinn. Ein Staubfilter hilft auch nix bei einem Hochflorteppich


----------



## rani (29. Juni 2012)

vom Preis her, hat beides keinen großen Unterschied gemacht.

Vielleicht hätte ich am CPU und Mainboard sparen können, aber von den Sachen her, fand ich das Extreme4 sehr ansprechend und immer noch P/L ungeschlagen zu seinen direkten konkurrenten. CPU naja... beim spielen werd ich zum i5 bestimmt keinen Unterschied merken. 

Ram hätte ich dann vllt auch nur 8gb nehmen können, aber mich reizt bisschen dieses XRAM von Asrock, werd da bisschen was ausprobieren wollen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

rani schrieb:


> Ram hätte ich dann vllt auch nur 8gb nehmen können, aber mich reizt bisschen dieses XRAM von Asrock, werd da bisschen was ausprobieren wollen.


 
Das ist nur Werbung mehr nicht.


----------



## rani (29. Juni 2012)

ist doch das gleiche wie ramdisk bzw ramdrive, ich find das schon ganz nett...


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

Aber wozu brauchst du das? Was willst du da einlegen?


----------



## rani (29. Juni 2012)

Windows 7 die Temps darauf verschieben, den Browsercache, halt die SSD bisschen entlasten. Vielleicht auch paar Programme mal drauf kopieren, mal sehen ausprobieren


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

Ist alles sinnfrei. Die SSD ist schnell genug. Die musst du nicht entlasten und das System wird nicht schneller wenn du die Sachen in eine RAM disk legst.
Außerdem muss bei jedem Start alles erst mal in die RAM Disk geladen werden. Das dauert.


----------



## rani (4. Juli 2012)

so gestern kam dann auch der Rest. 
Hab mich aber erst gerade hingesetzt zum zusammenbauen und musste leider feststellen, dass das be quiet netzteil kabel zum 8pin leider viel zu kurz ist... der asrock anschluss ist ja ganz oben!
ich komm da zwar gerade so hin, aber leider nur so quer durchs gehäuse. gibts da alternativen, bzw verlängerungen?


----------



## Scroll (4. Juli 2012)

Schau da mal bei mindfactory nach, die mussten solche verlangerungen haben, kann nur keinen link posten da handy


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2012)

Hier wäre die entsprechende Verlängerung


----------



## rani (4. Juli 2012)

okay, besten dank  
naja muss es erstmal so herhalten... das ist wieder eine fuchtel arbeit gleich, der Macho ist viel zu groß!
Selbst zur Gehäusewand sind es vllt nur 2mm.. und unten hin zu den Rams ist auch nur noch ein ganz kleiner spalt. sehr einnehmend der Kühler.


----------



## rani (4. Juli 2012)

sind 32°C im Bios okay? Türen vom Gehäuse sind allerdings auf.  Kann leider erst heute Abend Win7 draufmachen.

War mir unsicher, wegen der Wärmleitpaste.. weil ich den 1x neu platzieren musste.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2012)

Etwas über 30° im Idle sind normal. Lass mal Prime95 laufen.


----------



## rani (4. Juli 2012)

kann vllt auch an dem Dachzimmer hier liegen. Werde es später nochmal mit Prime testen. Okay danke, hab ich schonmal einen referenzwert


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2012)

Knapp über 30°C ist schon ok, durch die offene Tür ist natürlich auch der Luftstrom gestört. Kannst ja später den Wert nochmal den Wert posten


----------



## rani (5. Juli 2012)

Prime95 Test, nach ca. 10 Minuten 52-58°C. 

Ist das normal dass die Temperaturen im Idle bisschen schwanken? also zb von 32 mal so schubweise direkt auf 42 und geht dann wieder direkt runter. Unter Last sieht das wesentlich konstanter aus...


----------



## ich111 (5. Juli 2012)

rani schrieb:


> Prime95 Test, nach ca. 10 Minuten 52-58°C.
> 
> Ist das normal dass die Temperaturen im Idle bisschen schwanken? also zb von 32 mal so schubweise direkt auf 42 und geht dann wieder direkt runter. Unter Last sieht das wesentlich konstanter aus...


Erst ab 70° wirds allmählich kritisch, so lange die Temperaturen da drunter bleiben brauchtst du dir überhaupt keine Sorgen zu machen, im Idle wird die CPU ja auch nicht dauerhaft gleich stark belastet


----------



## rani (12. Juli 2012)

So jetzt trau ich mich endlich mal ein fertiges Bild zu posten auch leider in nicht so guter Qualität.. (Heute kam erst die 8 Pin Verlängerung)

Inzwischen hab ich auch die Wärmeleitpaste neu gemacht und mir die Arctic MX-4 geholt  Temps sind jetzt unter 50°C nach 2 stunden Prime...
Grafikkarte bleibt beim Furmark auch bei maximal 60°C mit OC. 

Bisher also ganz zufrieden. Werde mir aber vermutlich noch unten einen Lüfter hinpacken und oben einen noch dazu.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juli 2012)

Sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus, wobei man die Kabel noch straffer velegen könnte, dann siehts noch besser aus


----------



## darthshadow (12. Juli 2012)

Habe hier mal durchgelesen und gesehen das ihr als CPU Kühler nicht unbedingt den H100 empfehlt, darf ich fragen warum ? Habe nämlich im Sinn genau ein solches Teil zu kaufen


----------



## cuby (12. Juli 2012)

hello

also ich habe diese SSD bestellt

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...--SATA-6Gb-s--MLC-Toggle--MZ-7PC128B-WW-.html

Das Netzteil
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-be-quiet--Straight-Power-CM-E9-80--Gold.html


vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter 

...und vieleicht war ich zu langsam


lg cuby


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2012)

darthshadow schrieb:


> Habe hier mal durchgelesen und gesehen das ihr als CPU Kühler nicht unbedingt den H100 empfehlt, darf ich fragen warum ? Habe nämlich im Sinn genau ein solches Teil zu kaufen


 
Weil die nur im Grenzbereich leistungsstärker als ein guter Luftkühler ist, dann aber unerträglich laut. Außerdem recht teuer, daher würde ich die Corsair H100 nur für CPU's mit viel Abwärme (z.B. i7-3930K) empfehlen.


----------

